# Software for star trails/time-lapse?



## TeenTog (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going on a vacation later this summer to Yellowstone and Teton NPs and surrounding area. I've never done star trail or time-lapse photography, and I figured that this vacation would be a good opportunity to do so. I have all the equipment I need except for the software to actually put together the time-lapse video and the final star trail composite image. I have Photoshop Elements 9, but as far as I'm aware It's not possible to do these things within that software. Do you guys have any recommendations for inexpensive (but decent) software I could use? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 13, 2013)

You could trial Lightroom, Photoshop and Premiere Pro; 30 days should be enough to do what you need to do, and if you need more time then a subscription for another month or two seems like a pretty good fit for your circumstances.

Jim


----------



## emag (Jun 13, 2013)

Free: http://www.startrails.de/html/software.html


----------



## M.ST (Jun 13, 2013)

For time-lapse photography I can highly recommend Lightroom with the gwegner plugins for video output.

Link for the plugins:

http://lrtimelapse.com/download/


----------

